# SPOTS and DOTS!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Joan. Joe and mike had not fished since June and were ready to go Sunday Morning. First stop we were in the trout fishing live shrimp and plastic under corks. The fish were mixed but we had 15 in the box nice way to start. We picked some more trout and a couple of reds but seemed to pick up a jinx somehow we could not get the fish in the boat for awhile. They either got off or broke off at the boat. A little alter at another spot the jinx was broken and the reds were coming in steady along with some more trout. We ended the day with a box full of fish. Awesome weather and good company and good time.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">43 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dang. Do you ever miss 'em. Great Report....Again. *

*Dude (Gene)is a trout and redfish slayer, Anyday, Anywhere, Anytime. He never misses. *


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Only on days that do not end in Y. oke


----------

